# burstner



## 96948 (Dec 14, 2005)

Hello. can anyone help me ive just bought a 1987 fiat ducato burstner motor home,and it didnt have a owners manual,ive tryed to get intouch with burstner but so far no luck can anybody help me.Thank you gordon


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi bargee and welcome to MHFacts.

If you don't get a response on here it might be worth trying the owners club...

http://www.burstnerclubuk.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/

pete.


----------

